# برنامج مشاهدة القنوات المسيحيه علي النت على منتديات الكنسيه



## البرنس هاني (16 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام ونعمه*​


*العنوان واضح والبرنامج مش محتاج شرح*
*سطب البرنامج زي اي برنامج عادي بعدالتسطيب*​


*اختار من قائمة الدول اختار مصر*
*هتلاقي كل القنوات**المسيحيه*​
​ 


*احدث القنوات المشفرة جميع انواع القنوات *


*وده رابط البرنامج*
​ 


*اضغط هنا*​



وده اميلي للتواصل​


hani_georg******.com​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*اولا ممنوع وضع برامج هنا
ثانيا ممنوع وضع ايملات
شكرا ليك​*


----------



## البرنس هاني (17 أغسطس 2010)

*القسم فى برامج اخرى وبعدين فى منتدى **عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع** يعنى كل مايخص الكمبيوتر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

البرنس هاني قال:


> *القسم فى برامج اخرى وبعدين فى منتدى **عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع** يعنى كل مايخص الكمبيوتر*​




*القسم ده لكل ما يخص الكمبيوتر والمواقع
من شرح وتعليم وليس للبرامج
في قسم خاص للبرامج اسمه قسم البرامج
واي برنامج بينزل المشرف بيشوفه الاول
وبعدين يوافق عليه او لأ عشان ممكن يكون متفيرس
فهمت قصدي ​*


----------

